# Ejecutables de VisualBasic



## RAM_G_JES (Abr 6, 2007)

Estoy realizando un programa para comunicar el puerto serie con una tarjeta electronica, pero tengo problemas para correrlo en otras maquinas.

Desde hace tiempo tengo problemas con los ejecutables de VisualBasic 6.0, y no es que no sepa programar, en realidad el problema no consiste en el ejecutable si no en los objetos que se lepueden insertar al programa desde su diseño y que se supone Windows debe tener. Para entendernos mejor les platico del problema tuve ase tiempo:

Realice un programa que podia leer textos (oraciones completas) que eran escritos en un cuadro de texto, esto lo logre gracias a un objeto insertable de Windows el cual se llama TextVoice.dll (en realidad no recuerdo si la extención era ocx o dll), el caso es que en mi ordenador el programa funcionaba de maravilla y decidi crear un ejecutable para correrlo en otras maquinas, pero al intentar ejecutar la lectura, se mostraba un mensaje de error, el cual indicaba que TextVoice no estaba debidamente registrado, y nunca pude resolver el problema, ahora tengo un problema similar y esta vez si que es importante.

Ahora tengo el mismo problema con MSCOMM32.ocx, el programa corre de maravilla en mi ordenador pero no en otras maquinas, el mensaje de error es el mismo, "MSCOMM32.ocx no esta debidamente registrado" y pues no me deja trabajar.

Si alguien conoce la solucion a este tipo de problema le agradeceria mucho que me dijera como.
Si no conocen la solucion pero se les ocurre alguna de igual forma se los agradeceria.


----------



## ELCHAVO (Abr 6, 2007)

disculpa no se darte la respuesta a tu pregunta, pero yo tambien estoy trabajando con visual basic y me gustaria preguntarte si tienes buen conocimiento de bases de datos ADO. con access ??

yo tambien hago proyectos de tarjetas con comunicacion serial y demas, y me gustaria hacerte unas pregunticas, mi msn es Editado por Dano

gracias


----------



## Dano (Abr 6, 2007)

Hay que respetar las normas del foro.

2.3

    * Los usuarios no pueden incluir en sus mensaje la solicitud de envío de respuestas directas a su dirección de correo electrónico. Toda la discusión deberá realizarse con las facilidades que brinda el foro.

Saludos


----------



## RAM_G_JES (Abr 9, 2007)

Pues voy a buscar codigo y algunos programas para los revises, si tienes problemas con acces debes de saber que solo puedes trabajar con bases de datos que sean compatibles con acces 97.
Espero enjcontrar algunos.


----------



## RAM_G_JES (Abr 11, 2007)

"ELCHAVO" la verdad no recuerdo muy bien como se hace, pero puedes aprender muy facilmente.
Basta con buscar con google (yo lo hago con google), solo tienes que buscar "EL GUILLE", deberia ser la primera opción, pero si no lo es, lo que buscas es el sitio de "EL GUILLE", aqui encontraras  muchos cursos con VB, C++, etc.

Si lo que tu deseas es trabajar con bases de datos, lo que yo te recomiendo es que no utilices ADO o incluso DAO, lo que te recomiendo es que utilises el DATAENVIRONMENT, busca información de este objeto, con el data environment es muy facil relacionar tablas con tu base de datos e incluso te permite realizar reportes como los de ACCES, el reporte se llama DATAREPORT y es muy facil de utilizar. Con el DATAENVIRONMENT  lo dificil es establecer los campos, solo hay que ponerse al tiro con el codigo SQL, si lo aprendes a utilizar el trabajo es mucho mas facil.

Ahora sí, que alguien me ayude, todavia busco como solucionar el problema que tengo, y es que los ejecutables siguen sin funcionar correctamente en el ordenador que necesito.


aqui les mando el ejecutable para que lo chequen, y aver si alguien sabe como se puede resolver este problema.


----------



## ELCHAVO (Abr 15, 2007)

ram g jes muchas gracias por tu información


----------



## ars (Abr 15, 2007)

Lo qeu dices es verdad cuando lo vas a usar en otra maquina pasa eso, ya qeu lo qeu vos haces es solo llevar el archivo ejecutable, lo qeu tienes qeu hacer es crear un instalaodr, esto te almacena todos los archivos de que depende el programa y los instala en sus debidos lugares.

Suerte.


----------



## eidtech (Abr 15, 2007)

RAM_G_JES,

En la web del Guille hay un programa llamado "Fusion" que lo que hace es unirte en un solo exe todos los componentes, librerias que tu aplicacion necesite dejando un solo archivo ejecutable sin necesidad de instalar...

Espero que te sirva..

Saludos!


----------



## RAM_G_JES (Abr 18, 2007)

"ars" me interasa mucho aprender a realizar un instalador y si pudieras pasarme un ejemplo te lo agradecería mucho, en caso de que no tuvieras un ejemplo, de igual forma me sirve información relacionada con el instalador (codigo de apoyo, nombres de objetos, paginas web donde pueda encontrar información).

"eidtech" la información que me proporcionas me es de gran ayuda, pues me interesa aprender distintas forma de lograr correr los ejecutables, como van las cosas primero revisaré la web del GUILLE para aprender un poco y presentar mi sistema en esta forma, ya que el tiempo que tengo es muy reducido. 

Cualquier resultado que obtenga ya sea positivo o negativo, se los hare saber lo mas pronto posible.

Graciasss.


----------

